# R32 Turbo is mental (video)



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Check this out. R32 Turbo. Mad v.mad. Have the sound on.

http://users.pandora.be/minnekens/verhoeven/Golf.wmv

600bhp.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Front Wheel Drive? :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I think they disconnected the rear some how. Something to do with the drivetrain not being able to take all that power (it does duck at the back though during the power run at some point).


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Front Wheel Drive? :?


they disconnect the haldex at the back so it'd fwd.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That really worries me. A guy on another UK forum shagged his car doing that. Haldes is simply not designed to run with 0 speed on one set of wheels and balls out on the other. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> That really worries me. A guy on another UK forum shagged his car doing that. Haldes is simply not designed to run with 0 speed on one set of wheels and balls out on the other. :?


This comes up now and again. I still fail to see how a disconnected coupling can be damaged in this way.... or at least, I've never seen the evidence!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

is this vid hosted anywhere else, carnt get link to work?


----------



## loopee (May 8, 2005)

me neither?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

loopee said:


> me neither?


www.eiptuning.com it's on there


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

caney said:


> loopee said:
> 
> 
> > me neither?
> ...


Cheers, thats just amazing!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

That is bonkers. The thing is pure savagery when eblower kicks in!


----------

